
Heroku Free Dyno Hours - gypsy_boots
https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/free-dyno-hours
======
dvcrn
I'm sad about this change but can understand the need for it.

I run more than a dozen apps on herokus free tier and things have been great
even considering their (gradually increasing) limitations on free dynos. This
change could likely mean that I have to switch half of my apps to a self
hosted server or competitor.

------
Gedrovits
I wonder nobody cares or just incorrect post time, so people can't see it? :)
No more Heroku Free Tier fleets.

~~~
detaro
Had already been discussed
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11722329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11722329))
and I feel like many people probably are happy that they can have at least a
dyno running 24/7 again.

